# ακριβός στα πίτουρα και φτηνός στ’ αλεύρι = penny wise and pound foolish



## nickel (Jul 23, 2015)

Την ελληνική παροιμία την αντικαθιστούσε πάντα μέσα μου το αγγλικό «Penny wise and pound foolish», που είναι λακωνικό και σαφέστατο. Οπότε δεν είχα αντιληφθεί το μπέρδεμα που μπορεί να υπάρξει στην ελληνική παροιμία. Αυτήν τη διάβαζα σαν μια απλή αντίθεση, χωρίς να κάνω την ακτινογραφία της. Μέχρι που διάβασα το χτεσινό ιστογράφημα του Σαραντάκου. Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται (νομίζω) στα επίθετα: _ακριβός_ παλιά σήμαινε τσιγκούνης, αλλά _φτηνός_ δεν σήμαινε σπάταλος. Έχουμε δηλαδή ένα ζευγάρι αντιθέτων (_ακριβός - φτηνός_) με σαφή σύγχρονη σημασία, να προσπαθούν να παίξουν το παιχνίδι μιας αντίθεσης (_τσιγκούνης - σπάταλος_) όπου μόνο η πρώτη λέξη έχει (μάλλον: είχε) την κατάλληλη σημασία. Το αποτέλεσμα: μηδέν διαφάνεια.

Να δούμε τη σημασία στο ΛΝΕΓ:
*ακριβός στα πίτουρα και φτηνός στ’ αλεύρι* για κάποιον που δεν δίνει χρήματα για κάτι αξιόλογο ή αναγκαίο, ενώ ξοδεύει για πράγματα λιγότερο αξιόλογα ή αναγκαία: _το σκέφτεται να επισκευάσει τη στέγη τού σπιτιού του που στάζει, ενώ προχθές αγόρασε στερεοφωνικό· ακριβός στα πίτουρα και φτηνός στ’ αλεύρι!_

Πολύ καλό. Δεν με ενθουσιάζει η σημασία στο ΛΚΝ:
αυστηρός και φειδωλός για ασήμαντα θέματα αλλά επιεικής για σοβαρότερα
Δεν με ενθουσιάζει γιατί πιστεύω ότι μετά κόπου καταφέρνουμε να χειριστούμε την παροιμία στην οικονομική της χρήση. Αλίμονο αν επεκτείνεται και σε άλλες. Έχουμε παραδείγματα; 

Ευτυχώς η αγγλική με τα νομίσματα δεν έχει τέτοιο φόβο. Στο κάτω μέρος της σελίδας εδώ, η ιστορία της αγγλικής παροιμίας.

Αρκετά παλιά είναι η περίεργη διατύπωση και στα ελληνικά:

*Συνεδρίασις 1863*
*Συλλογή παροιμιών 1860*
56. Ακριβός ’ς τα πίτουρα (ή ’ς τη στάκτη) καί φτηνός ’ς τ’ αλεύρι. 
— Επί των φειδωλών μεν εις τα ευτελή, δαπανηρών δε εις τα πολυτελή.
«μέτρῳ ὕδωρ πίνοντες, ἀμετρὶ δὲ μᾶζαν ἔδοντες» (Σαραντάκος: μετρημένοι στο νερό (που δεν κοστίζει), χωρίς μέτρο στον χυλό/στο ψωμί/στην κριθαρόπιτα (που κάτι κοστίζει)).

Να λοιπόν που σήμερα το Χρηστικό μπερδεύτηκε και τα ’βαλε ανάποδα:

ακριβός στα πίτουρα και φτηνός στ’ αλεύρι (παροιμ.): σε περιπτώσεις που κάποιος είναι σπάταλος σε ευτελή πράγματα και φειδωλός σε σημαντικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2015)

Πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι πάντα καταλάβαινα την παροιμία με τη μορφή που δίνει το Χρηστικό: _σπάταλος στα πίτουρα, τσιγκούνης στο αλεύρι_.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2015)

Το σχετικό λήμμα στις _Παροιμίες και γνωμικά_ είναι:

*Ακριβός στα πίτουρα και φθηνός στ' αλεύρι* [ΠΑΡ.] λέγεται γι' αυτούς που, ενώ δίνουν χρήματα για αναγκαία πράγματα, ξοδεύουν για ασήμαντα ΣΥΝ. (αρχ.) *Μέτρω ύδωρ πίνοντες, άμέτρω μάζαν έδοντες * Οικονομάει απ' το πειρί και χαν' απ' το καλκούνι * Με το βελόνι του μαζώνει και με το φτυάρι τα σκορπάει* λέγεται αφενός μεν για τους αυστηρούς οικονόμους και αφετέρου για τους απερίσκεπτους καταναλωτές.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Πρέπει να παραδεχτώ ότι πάντα καταλάβαινα την παροιμία με τη μορφή που δίνει το Χρηστικό: _σπάταλος στα πίτουρα, τσιγκούνης στο αλεύρι_.



Μα δεν είναι απόλυτα λογικό και αναμενόμενο να μπορείς να σπαταλήσεις το τζατζίκι και να μη σκορπάς το χαβιάρι; Τι το «παροιμιώδες» να έχει το μπανάλ;

Όσο για το βιβλίο _Παροιμίες και γνωμικά_, έχει πρόβλημα να στήσει μια σωστή αντίθεση: «ενώ δίνουν χρήματα για αναγκαία πράγματα, ξοδεύουν για ασήμαντα». Μάλλον ήθελε να πει «ενώ *δεν* δίνουν χρήματα».


----------



## sarant (Jul 23, 2015)

Ωραίο εύρημα αυτό από τη Βουλή το 1863!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 23, 2015)

Το _σπάταλος στα πίτουρα, τσιγκούνης στο αλεύρι_ μπορεί να είναι απλώς ένας «παροιμιώδης» χαρακτηρισμός μικροπρεπούς ανθρώπου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 23, 2015)

Ο Γεωργακάς έχει πλούσιο υλικό στη σημασία του τσιγκούνη:

*ακριβός*
③ parsimonious, miserly, niggardly, stingy, of persons (syn ακριβοχέρης, σφιχτός, τσιγκούνης, φιλάργυρος, ant ανοιχτοχέρης, γενναιόδωρος, απλοχέρης, κουβαρντάς, σπάταλος):

 gnom ~ κελάρης καλός κελάρης 
 prov ~ στα πίτουρα και φτηνός στ' αλεύρι he is miserly in worthless things but squanders on things of value, senselessly economical, penny wise pound foolish 
 απ' ακριβό βλέπεις, από γουλιάρη δε βλέπεις one receives little from the miserly but expects nothing from the glutton | 
 των ακριβών τα χρήματα σε χαροκόπου χέρια the miser's riches often fall into the spendthrift's hands
 
http://www.greek-language.gr/greekLang/modern_greek/tools/lexica/search.html?lq=ακριβός&sin=all


----------



## SBE (Jul 23, 2015)

Δεν είχα σκεφτεί ότι ακριβός= σπάταλος, αλλά η μικρή οικονομολόγος μέσα μου ερμηνεύει την παροιμία με την προστιθέμενη αξία του μεταποιημένου (α, χα!). Ότι δηλαδή τα πίτουρα είναι πιο φτηνά από το αλεύρι κι ο κύριος της παροιμίας θέλει να χρεώνει/ δίνει παραπάνω για τα πίτουρα παρά για το αλεύρι, δηλαδή έχει μπερδέψει τις προτεραιότητές του.


----------



## cougr (Jul 23, 2015)

Εγώ γνώριζα την παραλλαγή «ακριβός στα πίτουρα και φτηνός στις κότες».


----------

